# Initial Impression: Menzerna SC300 vs. FG400



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

Im going to let the pictures and write up do the talking on this one.

SC300 PROS:
Familiar FG400 scent
Added cutting ability over FG400
Long buffing cycle

Cons: 
Dusts a bit compared to FG400
Does not finish up as well as FG400

Recently I was able to get my hands on Menzerna's new Super Heavy Cut Compound 300 as well as the other two releases, which made a debut at the Frankfurt AutoMechanika show in September. Im sure many of you remember this picture and have been patiently awaiting this review.










I picked up a tailgate as a test panel that was repainted before with PPG paint sprayed in a metallic Ford blue with SATA paint guns. Sanded and ready to go.










Divided into 4 sections for the test.










To give a starting point on where to test this new compound against its brother, I sanded the entire tailgate with 2000 grit 3M sandpaper by hand with a Meguiar's hand sanding block. I purposely left grit in between the paper and finish being sanded to introduce rids to really test out the ability on what these two had to offer in cut and finish.

The entire test was carried out using Lake Country Hybrid pads while using the Flex 3401 and PE14 as motivation. The "Smack Technique" was used during all testing periods on either machine.

Technique on the 3401
http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...rning-3401-menzerna-products-hybrid-pads.html

Technique on the PE14
http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...ity/80973-utilizing-smack-technique-pe14.html

With that tailgate taped off in four sections and marked with dedicated areas, I started off with a rather least aggressive approach to see where it would get me. 3401, white 5" Hybrid and FG400 to give the starting point. After 8 section passes I checked my results. What I found out is this combo would have been fine for an evenly sanded surface with a machine using most likely a foam backed 3000 grit sanding disc with a foam interface pad.





































Section passes completed. Prior to wipe off


















After wipe off this is what I am greeted with.



























Compared to the 2000 grit sanded side.


















Next up, 3401, white, and SC300. This gave a tad more cut but did not finish up as well as FG400. The second section with SC300 had a bit more hazing left behind but a bit more cut. No matter. These two sections where to get a feel of the two side by side. Also I have NEVER used SC300 prior to this so this was more of a test run to get a feel for it although it behaved like you would expect a Menzerna polish to perform.




























After being worked


















Up close on the rids left behind. This spot was particularly nasty.



























Compared side by side against its brother FG400.


----------



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

Next two sections where done exactly the same as the first two with the only difference being an Orange Heavy cut Hybrid pad being for the test. Again both sections here handled pretty well the same with SC300 giving more cut but not finishing up as well as FG400. On these two sections I would say either has the ability to pull up 2000 grit marks given the surface was evenly sanded with a foam interface pad between the backing plate and sanding disc and no foreign debris between the surface to interfere.



















Before wipe off









Results from Orange foam




































Comparison 









Close up









Time for SC300 on Orange



























After wipe off


----------



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

Time to pull out the wool Hybrid pads and get to work on the same sections as before making sure that the respective compound was used in its section to pull out the rest of the defects and rids.

On the right half (1and2) the 3401 powered the wool pads with FG400 on the right and SC300 on the left side. Here both sections saw around 90% defect removal with SC300 giving that extra bite for cut while FG400 finishes up better of the two. Here, either setup has no problem removing 2000 grit marks by hand or machine. Just make sure to keep the face of the paper clean as to not leave any rids in the surface.

FG400, wool, 3401




































SC300, wool SC300


















I apologize here. I thought I had after pictures from this step.


----------



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

The left sections (3and4) were powered by the PE14 and wool with the right side receiving SC300 and the left FG400. Here we are getting 98% and up defect removal with rotary power and of course leaving holograms in the paint. Funny enough FG400 finishes up better with less overall halos left behind whereas SC300 makes its presence known its not playing around cutting defects. It is clearly obvious here the amount of cut, haziness, and halos left behind with SC300. This new compound means business!




























Yeah buddy! Now we are really getting some where!













































Time for SC300 to put in work!



































































































How is that for 40/20/40?


----------



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

Time to cut sections 1&2 and 3&4 as a whole.













































































































This new compound offering from Menzerna gives the added cut over FG400 while finishing up decently for such an aggressive compound. Where you can grab FG400 and a white pad for a one step process, this SC300 will be better served in a two step situation. I very impressed with the added cut over FG400.

This test panel will be re-sanded with a 3000 grit foam backed sanding disc to test out the new Menzerna 3n1... Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to share this! :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for testing and more so posting it up....:thumb:


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks.. detailed and informative write up


----------



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

toni said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share this! :thumb:





james_death said:


> Thanks for testing and more so posting it up....:thumb:





stuartr said:


> Thanks.. detailed and informative write up


Thanks Gentlemen! Hope you enjoyed the read!


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I very much enjoyed your writeup... It reminded me of the old days on Detailing World, when the earth was young, people did proper testing, Meguiar's #205 had just been released, microfiber pads hadn't been invented yet, and I was still polishing by hand. I miss those days, they were good days; life was simpler, and it was easier to learn about detailing due to threads like this. However, I digress, and possibly date myself...

This was an excellent review; thank you very much for posting it! :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

Steampunk said:


> I very much enjoyed your writeup... It reminded me of the old days on Detailing World, when the earth was young, people did proper testing, Meguiar's #205 had just been released, microfiber pads hadn't been invented yet, and I was still polishing by hand. I miss those days, they were good days; life was simpler, and it was easier to learn about detailing due to threads like this. However, I digress, and possibly date myself...
> 
> This was an excellent review; thank you very much for posting it! :thumb:
> 
> - Steampunk


Thank you sir. Glad you enjoyed the write up. Plenty of time invested in the whole process as I wanted to capture any scenario this could be used in. Now I need to get some real world testing accomplished and report back.

I know what you mean about the "Old Days" although I have not lived long enough to really see those days.

Thanks for taking the time to write down that response. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

Best Regards,
Mike


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

great review Mike :buffer:

thanks for sharing

Just a quick one... any experience with the menzerna pads -white, yellow or the new black waffle pad?

many thanks

Zaid


----------



## smack (Nov 6, 2014)

zckid said:


> great review Mike :buffer:
> 
> thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


Hi Zaid!

Glad you enjoyed it. I have not used any of the Menzerna pads.

Mike


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Loves these threads. cracking results, what wool pad were you using?


----------



## deweythorne (May 23, 2013)

good review to read over, looking forward to trying this out


----------

